# Celibacy



## citico (May 18, 2004)

While attending a Marriage Weekend, Walter and his wife, Ann, listened to the instructor declare, 'It is essential that husbands and wives know the things that are important to each other.. T o really know as much about them as possible'

He then addressed the men, 'Can you name and describe your wife's favorite flower?'

Walter leaned over, touched Ann's arm gently, and whispered, 'Gold Medal- Al l-Purpose, isn't it?'

..........and thus began Walter's life of celibacy.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

:scratch:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

pfp said:


> :scratch:


Gold Medal is flour, not flower.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

dave29 said:


> Gold Medal is flour, not flower.


AH!
what's "Al l-Purpose"


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

pfp said:


> AH!
> what's "Al l-Purpose"


All-purpose flour


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dave29 said:


> Gold Medal is flour, not flower.


Of course. But that's part of the joke. The two words are pronounced the same way.

And when one has to explain the joke it generally doesn't make it funny. :nono:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

dave29 said:


> All-purpose flour


 Thanks


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

billsharpe said:


> And when one has to explain the joke it generally doesn't make it funny. :nono:


That is what David Letterman said.


----------

